# Best way to clean dust off surface being refinished?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I am planning to sand and refinish some wood and furniture. What is the best way to remove the dust after sanding? Dry wipe down with paper towel good enough, or is more necessary? Like wiping down with a wet cloth?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I blow off as much as I can then wipe it down with a lacquer thinner soaked rag.

 Don’t use water!!! Depending on what you’re working with, water can raise the grain of the wood and you’ll have to sand it all over again


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Tack cloth too


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I never blow the piece off, that just creates lots of dust in the air, which will then settle on your project. Suck it off with a shop vac(HEPA is best) with a brush attachment. Depending on the wood, I will wipe with paint thinner and/or alcohol, then a tack rag.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

clean work space, vacuum, lacquer thinner, tack cloth.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Same here. As long as I can move it outside, I like to blow it off with compressed air, but after that, lacquer thinner followed by a tack rag.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just Bill said:


> I never blow the piece off, that just creates lots of dust in the air, which will then settle on your project. Suck it off with a shop vac(HEPA is best) with a brush attachment. Depending on the wood, I will wipe with paint thinner and/or alcohol, then a tack rag.


As mentioned, before you start on the piece, if you plan to refinish it where you sanded, vacuum the space thoroughly first or all your work will be for not. I like to wait a few hours or even overnite after vacuuming the space and refinishing project before starting to wipe and tack cloth the piece so any dust that did make it airborne will have settled on the surfaces. 

One challenge you will face working with laquer thinner, etc. and your finishing products is providing yourself with adequate ventilation--especially in a small space. You cannot turn on a fan or open a window or you will have dust embedded in your finish coats and will only be able to sand and polish some of it out. You might want to invest in an aspirator and appropriate cartridges. They are not particular expensive and will save you a few brain cells.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info.
After using a tack cloth a bit of stickiness is left on the wood. Is this an issue?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

darsunt said:


> Thanks for the info.
> After using a tack cloth a bit of stickiness is left on the wood. Is this an issue?


Tack cloth should not have left anything behind. Perhaps the solvent you used before it had not fully evaporated and pulled something from the tack cloth. Repeat the steps leaving adequate time for the thinner or whatever to disappear and you should be fine. 

Of course if it was sticky before the tack cloth the solvent may have loosened some remaining traces of the finish you took off and that were not visible anymore.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

When I took my class for certification of cabinet and furniture finishing from Mohawk we were told never to use a tack cloth. The piece is blown off only. but finishing is done is a spray both, so dust is never an issue.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I start with the brush attachment on my shop vac, then a tack cloth. Lately, I've been using a reusable/washable microfiber tack cloth and have been pleased with it.


----------

